# المياه المستخدمة فى غسيل الكلى



## مؤمنة بالله (22 يونيو 2012)

سيتم ان شاء الله عندنا بالمستشفى افتتاح وحدة غسيل كلى ,اريد ان اسال عن وحدة غسيل الكلى


----------



## الطير الحبيب (7 يوليو 2012)

مؤمنة بالله قال:


> سيتم ان شاء الله عندنا بالمستشفى افتتاح وحدة غسيل كلى ,اريد ان اسال عن وحدة غسيل الكلى




دا شي كويس الاخت مومنه لاكن ايه المطلوب بالظبط الاستفسار عن مكن الغسيل الكلي ولا محطه معالجه المياه ياريت التوضيخ ايه المطلوب بالظبط وانا ان شاء الله حوافيكي بكل شي وذياده . سلام عليكم


----------



## maidi (23 أغسطس 2012)

محطة المياه اللازمة : هي وحدة معالجة متكاملة مضاف إليها وحدة تناضح عكسي ro , مع دارة تعقيم بأشعة الـ uv ويجب أن تكون هذه الدارة مغلقة مع خزان التخزين موصولة مع غرفة الغسيل الكلى , حيث يتم تركيب مآخذ لأجهزة الغسيل على هذه الدارة .


----------



## wael amro (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مرفق ملفات


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الطير الحبيب قال:


> دا شي كويس الاخت مومنه لاكن ايه المطلوب بالظبط الاستفسار عن مكن الغسيل الكلي ولا محطه معالجه المياه ياريت التوضيخ ايه المطلوب بالظبط وانا ان شاء الله حوافيكي بكل شي وذياده . سلام عليكم



المطلوب وحدة معالجة المياه ,وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## الطير الحبيب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مؤمنة بالله قال:


> المطلوب وحدة معالجة المياه ,وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام






وحده معالجه المياه تبدا اسعاره من ( 25 الف لمحطه 10متر / اليوم بهدود اتوماتيك بفيزلات 13*54 وخزانات 2 متر المعالجه والغير معالج ووصلات 1 بوصه وجهاز ال ro 10متر/ اليوم يكفي 15 ماكينه غسيل ) وغير ذلك من التفاصيل الفنيه والمكونات الاساسيه لم تذكر .


----------



## wael amro (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*ملفات مرفقة*

امل ان تفيدكم الملفات المرفقة


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على اهتمامكم وحسن تعاونكم


----------

